# Visual C++ Runtime error on UT2004



## Dracion1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello,

I've had a problem with this game recently. My game was working fine one minute with firefox happily downloading in the background, and I was using no where the limit of my CPU, PF or RAM. The next minute, windows crashes to 'protect my computer' and now when I try and run the game I get a Visual C++ Runtime error. Unfortunately I do NOT have the CD to reinstall the game, it broke and I am using the official CD free patch for the game. Does anyone know how to fix this? I have left a post of epics forums, but I wanted to double check elsewhere to see if anyone else knows about this.

Many thanks, Dracion


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Try to download C++ runtime, or framework 2.0 from www.microsoft.com


----------



## Dracion1 (Mar 19, 2008)

And how exactly would that help, and what would I do with it? Surely my system already has it if I've managed to play the game successfully before?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System files can sometimes become corrupt when new programs are installed that overwrite dependant files with the wrong versions or when Windows crashes. A reinstall of C++ Runtime and .NET Framework should fix it if that's the problem. If not, then you might have to reinstall UT2004 to replace any corrupt files.


----------

